# Paint color



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What color would you say this door is? I love it but can’t find it on chips. I want to paint my front entry this color. SW was swamped yesterday so I need to go back. A kid at Lowes said they can’t match a photo. My daughter doesn’t like it but its not her house so I don’t care. She called it the color of mold! I think its a greenish gray.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's next to impossible to match a color to a photo. If you know what brand of paint it was it will give you a leg up in finding a matching chip. If you have a piece of trim you can remove and take with you - the paint store can match it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll wait till SW has a sale. When I bought my house SW gave me 30% off but Im sure that expired. They used to have 40% sales.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

SWP has sales fairly often so you shouldn't need to wait long.


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

Kambeer said:


> The monitor does not convey color well, but it's not pure white, right?


Though it looks pure white in the picture, it is greenish right?


----------

